
Web 2.0: So easy a 14 year old could do it - danielha
http://www.uncov.com/2007/5/10/web-2-0-so-easy-a-14-year-old-can-do-it
======
danielha
A glimpse into the minds of the kids behind the persistent spamming on
news.yc. (Please don't post their url here, though.)

~~~
nostrademons
I love how their "teen" site basically consists of celebrity porn.

...oh wait. That's what most teen sites are. At least they know their market.
;-)

